# Bulking



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Guys,

I have been 39KG last month with age 17.For a month i was bulking and gained 5KG and now am 44KG.As per myfitnesspal i am missing 600cal per day.Can you guys give me some good to get that extra calories?

PS::I live in india and doesnt not earn.

Also should i work out??

Please recommend me a calorie tracker and workout tracker apps for andriod too.as myfitness pal is only for 18+ i feel its data maybe incorrect for me(17)

Thanks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Milk,oats,eggs,


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Beef,Weetabix, peanut butter


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

39 kg? Yikes.

Eat calorie dense foods like peanut butter/cheese/oily fish.

And yes, you should weight train - no cardio needed though


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

FelonE said:


> Beef,Weetabix, peanut butter


It's illegal to kill and therefore eat beef in most of India. Cows are sacred over there.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> It's illegal to kill and therefore eat beef in most of India. Cows are sacred over there.


Oh ok lol. Scrap the beef idea then.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> It's illegal to kill and therefore eat beef in most of India. Cows are sacred over there.


Haha you americas know it??Its only for north india.We dont have it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Shirazz said:


> Haha you americas know it??Its only for north india.We dont have it


Beef then lol


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> It's illegal to kill and therefore eat beef in most of India. Cows are sacred over there.


holy cow


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Plate said:


> holy cow


 :lol:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> Haha you americas know it??Its only for north india.We dont have it


Americans? This is UK muscle mate, not US Muscle :lol:

Just noticed you said "bulking" but then said you're not training. You're not bulking mate, you're just chubbing up, think you're eating enough if you've been putting on weight  Now yeah, start weight training mate or you'll just end up looking like shyte.


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

I said:


> Americans? This is UK muscle mate, not US Muscle
> 
> Just noticed you said "bulking" but then said you're not training. You're not bulking mate, you're just chubbing up, think you're eating enough if you've been putting on weight  Now yeah, start weight training mate or you'll just end up looking like shyte.


OK I will you British! I was training, then I start losing weight and back to 39KG so I decided to chubb up.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You're 6 stone odd? How tall are you?

Even for a 5 foot female that would be borderline anorexic. You need to start eating bud, anything will do!


----------



## Shirazz (Dec 23, 2014)

Archaic said:


> You're 6 stone odd? How tall are you?
> 
> Even for a 5 foot female that would be borderline anorexic. You need to start eating bud, anything will do!


Yeah doc told its normal.I will gain weight once am 21+ and growth have stopped.My father too was like me. High metabolism


----------

